# Professor Jones comes to DVD November 4th



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's official. From Yahoo/Hollywood Reporter:

*Indiana Jones Finally Comes to DVD*

The "Indiana Jones" trilogy, one of the most requested film series for the DVD format, is finally slated for worldwide release Nov. 4 as "The Adventures of Indiana Jones -- The Complete DVD Movie Collection," a box set that will include a fourth disc specifically dedicated to bonus materials.

Since DVDs first hit store shelves in April 1997, the Indiana Jones films, from Steven Spielberg and George Lucas, have consistently ranked among the top 10 most-requested titles among DVD consumers.

Full Story Here


----------

